# Pictures (.JPG) won't print in Excel



## JGWirt (Oct 23, 2010)

I have inserted my signature as a .JPG into an Excel spreadsheet but it won't print. It used to print but doesn't anymore.
Does anyone know why the signature won't print?

If I print the whole sheet to a PDF, the signature does print.

John Wirt


----------

